# D7 visa - for retiree and domestic partner.



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,
I'm considering a retirement in Portugal on the D7 visa with my partner.
I have plenty enough income to support both of us, but there be any problem with her visa if we are not legally married?


----------

